# angel vapor



## FERAL ONE (Jul 10, 2010)

i am a bit embarassed to post these after the doctors beautiful angel pics !!!  i fought with the light like i do at every air show. i never know why they won't fly earlier or later in the day so the sun will be lower !  the difference in colors are due to directions of the planes. the bluest shot was over the left side and furthest from the sun. i did not get many opportunities that way !!! you gotta love angel vapor, even in sub par pics !!!


----------



## mag shooter (Jul 10, 2010)

They all look pretty dern good to me !  I couldn't get that good of a shot with em sitting still on the ground .


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sub-Par My Hiney!!  Those are awesome! Sorry we did not make it back on Friday, but we were ready to head out.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 10, 2010)

Great vapor shots, Feral.  I love when you get to an airshow.

Hoss


----------



## Smokey (Jul 10, 2010)

Sub par!!!! Yeah right.............wish my images up to the level of your so called sub par shots.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey Smokey, you are going to have to get those horses moving a whole lot faster to get those vapor trails.

Hoss


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jul 10, 2010)

Look great to me, I'd be stoked to have them in my collection! I have no angel shots, hope to change that in J-ville in a couple of months!


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice!   Looks like he was only burning one jet!


----------



## Browtine (Jul 10, 2010)

Hoss said:


> Hey Smokey, you are going to have to get those horses moving a whole lot faster to get those vapor trails.
> 
> Hoss



LOL!!!    Great shots bro!


----------



## leo (Jul 13, 2010)

Yep, F1 .... they are really fine shots, looking forward to some more of yours


----------

